# Best Inexpensive Eye Cream?



## lainielainie (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys, does anybody have reccomendations for eye creams? The skin around my eyes is dry and even flakes sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd be willing to spend anywhere up to around 30 dollars for something good. What do you guys all use? Thank you


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 10, 2007)

The Body Shop Vitamin E eye cream


----------



## anns (Aug 10, 2007)

Clarins' Sun Wrinkle Control Eye Contour Cream SPF 30. It's a little pricey, $24.50 for a 0.7 Oz Tube, but I love it. It's super light and it sinks in almost immediatley. The scent is also really light and pleasant, completely non-irritating.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 10, 2007)

im in a different boat...i need an eye cream for dark circles and wrinkes all-in-one...my parents dont have dark circles so its not hereditary (spell check)..i drink alot of water, i just have them from late night studying..anybody else in the same boat too? i need suggestions too..good thread!


----------



## prettypretty88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Something for you here.. you can visit this web site http://www.mydarkcirclesblog.com . This blog provides quite number of information about dark circles including some video clips on how to conceal dark circles, home remedies and eye cream reviews. Quite informative though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can probably start with natural ways to reduce dark circles http://www.mydarkcirclesblog.com/200...-eyes-circles/


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 15, 2007)

Lush Enchanted Eye Cream. It's light yet effective, it's easily and quickly absorbed, and it lasts forever. I've used mine every day twice a day for the past 5 months and there is still heaps left! It's only $20US. 

http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/272?expand=Skincare


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Lush Enchanted Eye Cream. It's light yet effective, it's easily and quickly absorbed, and it lasts forever. I've used mine every day twice a day for the past 5 months and there is still heaps left! It's only $20US. 

http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/272?expand=Skincare_

 
I love Lush!...I think I'll try this. Thanks


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2007)

I use a brand called Derma-E for my eye cream. Its called "Eye lighten dark circle cream". It does a great job moisturizing...not sure about its dark circle lightening' qualities. Retails for about 17.99CDN and I found it at a whole foods store.


----------



## twinkley (Sep 22, 2007)

My eye lids get sometimes so dry that they get flacky and it hurts really bad and  I have found only one eye creme that helps me with it with only one application!
I don't know if they sell this worldwide, but it is Louis Widmer's eye creme in a little pot. It is the BEST I have used so far. Amazing stuff and the little pot lasts for like two years in everyday use!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 5, 2007)

ive been using ANEW Clinical Eye Lift cream from Avon for about about now (twice a day) and ive noticed a change in the darkness and texture around my eyes. 

it sells for $20 on the website. for best results you have to use it everyday. see if it works for you!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nivea makes an eyecream, my mother in law uses that, she likes it, and it's cheap.


----------



## redambition (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Nivea makes an eyecream, my mother in law uses that, she likes it, and it's cheap._

 
aqua sensation anti-shadow eye cream.

it really works well for me and i've been using it for years, but unfortunately isn't moisturising enough for me at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my skin has suddenly gone ultra-dry. hopefully it balances out again so i can go back to it!

it really does seem to diminish dark circles - i could see a difference when i used it.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 17, 2007)

what do you think about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jmrGGQAi9E

is vaseline good for the eye?


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 17, 2007)

nivea, olay (the regenerist line), even those little gel capsules from ponds are all pretty cheap and hydrate well.


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_what do you think about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jmrGGQAi9E

is vaseline good for the eye?_

 
I wouldn't do that everyday, but I will say that in the spring when my eyes were rubbed red and raw from hayfever allergies, Vaseline was the only thing that worked for me on my sensitive eye skin without stinging or irritating at all. I used it at night and just washed my face with water in the morning. It is greasy, but it worked well. I would only recommend this if your eyelids are SERIOUSLY flaking, super dry and irritated.


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 18, 2007)

hi, clinique eye all over...something like that. theres one for normal skin and one for dry skin. i have very bad dark circles, and they are still there, but it makes my skin around my eyes hyrdrated so its not dry. I bought it last year for about $30. Try it!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Lush Enchanted Eye Cream. It's light yet effective, it's easily and quickly absorbed, and it lasts forever. I've used mine every day twice a day for the past 5 months and there is still heaps left! It's only $20US. 

http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/272?expand=Skincare_

 

I am so with you on that. Love it.


----------



## prettypretty88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a great free eye serum for dark circles that I found recently ( for US only though). You can get Hydroderm Eye Serum Anti-Aging Eye Complex  (http://www.freeproductssample.com/hy...m-trial-offer/) value $60 Free with only $3.6 for S/H. 
And if you have wrinkles, Hydroderm Patented Anti Aging Free Trial ( http://www.freeproductssample.com/hy...ng-free-trial/ ) would be a good choice as well.


----------



## Briar (Nov 3, 2007)

I just started using an Eye and Lip serum from Boots (carried at Target stores) and so far I'm pretty happy.  I've only been using it for about a week but the skin around my eyes appears less crepey.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 3, 2007)

I like CLinique All About Eyes  as my _"when I have some money"_ eyecream otherwise I use Mark Eye Be Good for 6 bucks.


----------



## elektra513 (Nov 6, 2007)

I like Pond's Age DefEye. It's a Walmart for around $10. It has vitamin K, which is supposed to be good for dark circles and some other ingredient for puffiness. It is in a tiny pink jar/canister/tube thingy.


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

I’ve heard it said that eye creams are a scam by the cosmetic industry – that they are basically the same thing as regular moisturizers, but in a smaller package, and much more expensive. Whether you believe this or not is a personal choice of course.


----------

